# 18" Doll Knit/Crochet patterns



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Are there any Knit or Crochet FREE clothes patterns available for 18" doll?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

tallpines, do you mean a pattern for the doll, or clothes for an 18" doll?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.nancyhearne.com/drawingboard/dollclothes.htm

http://yarncache.blogspot.com/2008/12/doll-shoes-for-18-doll.html

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/dollsag.htm

http://www.craftfinder.com/html/knitamgirl.html
(this last one may be a purchasing patterns site.)

the above look promising.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

gone-a-milkin said:


> tallpines, do you mean a pattern for the doll, or clothes for an 18" doll?


I'm looking for clothes patterns for the 18 inch dolls.
I ammended my first post to indicate that.

I have 6 granddaughters and they all would love for me to knit or crochet some clothes for their dolls.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

tallpines, go to ravelry and do a pattern search for "American girl doll". TONS!! of free patterns for hats, socks, slippers, sweaters, coats, etc. Seriously, there are more than you could list here.

this is a cute little coat and hat, http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1013.html 

I wish I had a little girl to knit doll clothes for...maybe someday. I am actually not in a rush for grandkids, my oldest is only 19.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks to both of you.


----------

